# Ein vorhandenes Projekt mit eclipse öffnen?



## Amateuer (31. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine zugegeben etwas blöde Frage. Wie kann ich denn mit eclipse ein bereits vorhandenes Java Proramm öffnen.
Der Pfad zum Ordner in dem die Daten zum Projekt liegen sieht in etwa so aus:
/home/******/Desktop/cvs/Projekt/<Daten>
Am Anfang wird man ja nach dem workspace gefragt, den habe ich mal auf den Pfad gesetzt, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, Naja, wie gesagt, im Paketmanager wird mir halt nichts angezeigt .
Wäre sehr froh wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## GilbertGrape (31. Okt 2008)

Das Workspace muss da nicht liegen, denn das ist ja nicht nur für dieses eine Projekt.
Du musst dein Projekt jetzt noch importieren über File-->Import


----------



## Murray (31. Okt 2008)

Lass den Workspace mal beim Default - also nicht das Verzeichnis mit Deinem Programm.

Dann gehst Du auf File->New->Project..., nimmst den Wizard für Java-Project und wählst dort die Option "Create Project from existing source". Dann kannst Du über den Browser-Button das Verzeichnis mit Deinem Programm auswählen.

(Ich habe hier leider gerade nur eine Uralt-Version von Eclipse; mit der aktuellen Version sollte das aber mindestens ähnlich gehen)


----------



## HoaX (31. Okt 2008)

lieber wie gilbert sagt mittels file->import, da kannst du auch ein existierendes projekt importieren. wenn du über new project gehst verlierst du nur die classpath informationen u.a.


----------



## Amabillig (31. Okt 2008)

danke


----------

